# Rocky movies



## Hollowway (Dec 21, 2015)

Just finished watching Rocky II. Damn, I'd forgotten how good these films are! We watched Rocky last night, and are going to watch III tomorrow, and keep it rolling. Such a good story, both in the film and how it got made. If you don't get totally inspired by the theme song you have no emotions whatsoever. You guys fans? Or am I the only weirdo not watching Star Wars films all week? (I essentially have them memorized, so I don't really need another viewing. )


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 21, 2015)

Rocky 5 has beyond no reason to exist. I rather enjoy 1, 2 and 4. 6 I could take or leave but I didn't feel like I wasted my life for having seen it.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 21, 2015)

I've seen the first a couple times, it's a good mainstream classic. The second is pretty good, but definitely a step down, and some scenes are kind of embarrassing. I didn't like the third at all when I saw it, but I should probably revisit it someday. The fourth is the one I've seen the most times, and I LOVE the 80s-ness of it. "Heart's on Fire" has one of the best synth intros this side of The Final Countdown. The training montage also totally rules, I loved when they used the music from it on some Target Christmas shopping ad a year or two ago. I still haven't seen 5.

I liked Rocky Balboa quite a bit when I saw it, but I don't remember it very well. It sounds like the new one is probably the best-made in the series apart from the first, I'm looking forward to seeing it at some point, though I'll probably wait for video.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah, I haven't seen Creed yet. My wife wanted to a couple of weeks ago, but we ended up seeing Spectre instead. My Rocky Week wasn't technically designed to lead up to watching Creed, but that's probably what I'll end up doing. 
I was surprised how good II was. I didn't remember it being really all that good, but it was. And yeah, not all of the remaining ones were spectacular. But at least they're not Matrix 2 and 3 level of horrible.


----------



## MFB (Dec 21, 2015)

Creed, to me, was better than half the Rocky movies they've made


----------



## wankerness (Dec 21, 2015)

MFB said:


> Creed, to me, was better than half the Rocky movies they've made



Creed to most people is better than ALL the Rocky movies, besides #1.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> (I essentially have them memorized, so I don't really need another viewing. )



Good. Now I know you won't have a hard time remembering this part at the beginning of Rocky 2. 

Rocky Balboa: [Just outside doorway of Apollo's hospital room after first fight] Yo, Apollo? 
Apollo: [In hospital bed] Yeah, who is it? 
Rocky Balboa: Its just me, Rocky. Listen, could you answer me one question? 
Apollo: Yeah, sure 
Rocky Balboa: Did you give me your best? 
Apollo: Yeah... yeah. 
Rocky Balboa: Thank you.

This may sound weird but this is actually my favorite scene, not just in Rocky 2 but in all the Rocky movies.  I have not seen Creed so I can't count that movie, yet. The honesty, kindness and humbleness between Rocky and Apollo, although, only for a few seconds, made the scene stand out for me.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 21, 2015)

First 2 Rocky movies were the best for me. Rocky III was great when I first saw it at age 12....Clubber Lang being the highlight of the film. Sadly didn't enjoy any of the rest of the series.


----------



## Edika (Dec 21, 2015)

Aaaaaaadriaaaaaaaan!!

I've seen 1 to 5 and for the 4th one my father deemed I was old enough to go see it at the movies (I was 8 then lol).


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 21, 2015)

Grew up on these movies. Back then, if these shows didn't get you hyped nothing would. They always remind me of my grandma, she loved these shows and we'd watch them over and over all the time when I went to visit. Good times.

I haven't seen Balboa or Creed yet. Really need to.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 22, 2015)

Loved Creed. Aside from that, I thought Rocky and Rocky Balboa were the best. Rocky II and III were also pretty good. Rocky IV is not so great objectively, but is so incredibly enjoyable for the schlock and cheese factor that it's among the most fun to watch.

Rocky V... yeah, no. That's the one that you can skip.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 22, 2015)

I've heard that it at least made an attempt to go back to the character of 1/2, who was totally abandoned in 3/4. I have way too many movies I'd rather watch to get around to it anytime soon, though. Speaking of which, I think I may watch Creed today.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 26, 2015)

Creed was good. Better than any of the Rocky sequels, probably. I'm kind of over these sorts of formula sports movies, though. I was very entertained by the smaller things in this film, like particularly the first date scene. The characters are much more alive than in any film since the original, and both the leads are wildly appealing, as is Stallone. I liked that it dropped in that detail that she was going deaf and then didn't do anything with it, I was expecting some sort of silly third act drama with it ala Rocky II, but instead it is just effective (if strange) character shading. 

The one scene that didn't work for me that was a problem was the big training montage, and how its version of the iconic stairs ending to the original was some very silly thing where all the local kids ride ATVs after him while he airboxes in the middle of the street while yelling something incomprehensible at Rocky's window. I also wasn't so impressed with the centerpiece one-shot boxing scene which everyone's been ooing and ahing about, just because it was so SHORT, but hey. If I hadn't seen all the buzz I probably would have thought it was awesome.

I'd give it a 7/10, but I kind of hope it's a one-off cause I think it was sort of a fluke that something this good got through Hollywood. I would not be surprised if they saw "oh, a film written and directed by a black man with almost entirely black characters? And the only white character an old man playing his age and from a dead franchise? Give him a tiny bit of money and let him do it, who cares." Now that it was quite a success, I think they might take more interest in it and thus try to mandate more "marketability" that it clearly didn't need and destroy what made it good in the process.

If they get the same writer/director back it might be something special again, but it feels like a complete story how it is now and I'm totally OK with this being the last we see of these characters.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Creed was good. Better than any of the Rocky sequels, probably. I'm kind of over these sorts of formula sports movies, though. I was very entertained by the smaller things in this film, like particularly the first date scene. The characters are much more alive than in any film since the original, and both the leads are wildly appealing, as is Stallone. I liked that it dropped in that detail that she was going deaf and then didn't do anything with it, I was expecting some sort of silly third act drama with it ala Rocky II, but instead it is just effective (if strange) character shading.
> 
> The one scene that didn't work for me that was a problem was the big training montage, and how its version of the iconic stairs ending to the original was some very silly thing where all the local kids ride ATVs after him while he airboxes in the middle of the street while yelling something incomprehensible at Rocky's window. I also wasn't so impressed with the centerpiece one-shot boxing scene which everyone's been ooing and ahing about, just because it was so SHORT, but hey. If I hadn't seen all the buzz I probably would have thought it was awesome.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it sounds like everyone is a fan of Creed. Which is good, because I WANT it to be a good movie. And yes, it's probably a mistake that it got made, because Hollywood is hell-bent on big budget films with big name actors and retreading old story lines. 

And I agree with everyone that V wasn't particularly good, but I think that Rocky's street fighting part in the final fight was cool. I think it sheds a little light into his history, and (if I'm honest) I liked the cool street fighting techniques.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 25, 2016)

The original just really does a great job of capturing it's own scene, the time, place and it's character's situations. There's a reason why it drew the wide acclaim, great movie.

The rest I'd have to throw into the "cool 80s movies" category, along with all the Rambo films, except for the last one Rambo 4. That one is really more dark and dreary, but I really enjoyed it, even though this trailer makes it seem a bit over-dramatic it really isn't when you see the whole film. Still a little "over-the-top"(haha) on the action/explosions and stuff, but that's a Hollywood given these days on everything, at least there's no flipping/kicking/ninja fight scenes.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 25, 2016)

Sorry to follow myself, but I couldn't not post tone of the best soundtracks EEEEEVVVVVEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6w4XtsfyVo


----------



## watson503 (Jan 25, 2016)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Grew up on these movies. Back then, if these shows didn't get you hyped nothing would. They always remind me of my grandma, she loved these shows and we'd watch them over and over all the time when I went to visit. Good times.
> 
> I haven't seen Balboa or Creed yet. Really need to.



That's a trip you say that, when I read the thread title the first person I thought of was my grandmother. She worked as a school nurse and had summers off so I'd spend mine with her and we'd always go to movies - the first time I saw Rocky III and IV was with her and she ended-up becoming a big fan of the series after that. Times like those make me wish we could rewind the clock, she's been gone for years now but it seems like just yesterday.


----------

